# Latest Email From DemoRats.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Isn't it wonderful that they will tell me what I need to say.

sean --

When the dust settles after election night, we'll wake up to one of two realities.

Democrats in Congress could return to Washington to continue moving America forward.

Or this fall's crop of extremist Republican candidates could be in charge, unafraid to shut down the government or jam up the gears of progress.

We have 23 days until Election Day -- and the reality we'll face the morning of November 3rd is still in our hands.

If you want to have a say in that outcome, join other OFA supporters in making calls to voters using our newly revamped call tool.

We have an ambitious goal -- reach out to voters 15 million times before the elections -- but this is what it takes to ensure Democrats keep fighting for change.

Use our new call tool to reach out to 10 voters today?

Thousands of OFA volunteers and organizers are already making calls all around the country -- but we can't sit on the sidelines and hope their work is enough.

We've incorporated the latest technology into our call tool to make it as easy as possible for you to jump right in. You'll be given a customized list of voters in your area who most need to hear from you, and guidance on what to say to make it even easier. Never before have we been able to reach voters so quickly and so effectively.

We've seen it time and time again -- these calls have a real impact on the outcomes of elections. In several tight races in 2008, they were the difference between winning and losing.

In a little more than four weeks, voters across the country will collectively decide the direction our country is going to take -- and the one-on-one conversations we're having right now will have a direct effect on the decision they make.

Just try it -- you don't want to wait until the last minute to try to make a difference:

http://my.barackobama.com/MakeCalls

This fall's elections are in your control -- step up and start talking to voters in your area today.

Thanks,

Natalie

Natalie Foster

New Media Director


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> Or this fall's crop of extremist Republican candidates could be in charge, unafraid to shut down the government or jam up the gears of progress.


Phuckin despicable. These demos have no shame.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

"Gears of progress"? I dont consider moving toward socialism progress. :stomp:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah I signed up during the campaign...they send out about ten of those a week it keeps me pissed and I like to know what they are up to.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

​my democrate buddy sent this email  *Breaking: Poll released this morning shows Russ Feingold jumps multiple points into dead heat: 49-48. Click here to keep the momentum going in these final days.*Dear Colum, 

*If these Tea Partiers win, they'll come to Washington with this agenda: Stop President Obama, and stick it to the middle class.*

They're campaigning exactly how they'll govern - with misleading information and wild-eyed distortions, personal invective and rampant vitriol. Fifteen races are within five points, and the Republicans only need 10 to take control of the Senate. With just 24 days until Election Day, if we don't act now and fight back with everything we've got, we could lose these competitive races.

*The DSCC needs to raise $375,500 before midnight Sunday. They don't have a bunch of third-party shadow groups to foot the bill for this election. *They're counting 100 percent on you - the grassroots. So the decision you make right now, whether to click on the link below or not, will help decide the outcome on November 2.

*Click here to donate $5 or more and join the nearly 500,000 donors who've already given to the DSCC. Your donation is needed so they can reach their goal of raising $375,500 before midnight Sunday. *

I'm not giving up on the progress we've made, and neither are the nearly half million donors who've already made a contribution to the DSCC. In fact, those donations are already paying off. In states like Colorado, Illinois and Missouri, we've seen a jump in our numbers. But we have to get to all those other tight races, and it's up to you to get us there.

Fifteen races are up for grabs, and the GOP only needs to win 10 of them. That means we're just 10 races away from a major disruption to the movement we began just two years ago. 
*
This moment is do or die. If you don't act now, we could actually lose these competitive races.*

*Click here to donate $5 or more to the DSCC and help them reach their goal of raising $375,500 before Sunday. Your contribution will be put to immediate use in winning these key races.*

Their candidates want to shut down the government, upend the Civil Rights Act, end unemployment assistance and abolish Social Security. But Democrats are a community. We care for one another and believe in working together.

I'm proud to be a part of the community working to win this election. Together, we can keep moving forward. I hope you'll join us.
Sincerely,

Donna Brazile

Paid for by the Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee, dscc.org,
and not authorized by any candidate or candidate's committee.​


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What does OFA stand for?

Is it, "Oh Fuck Americe the end of us is near." or is it "Obama Fucking America."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Overrated Fucking Assholes


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Overrated Fucking Assholes


Yeeeeaaaassss, That's the one:wavespin:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Hey Guys Free Concert*

Here he is calling on his hollywood leftists and the guy isn't even running for office. He sure loves campaigning.

BarackObama.com | VOTE 2010 | Democrats.org


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

To think I was disappointed that the NEHGS event is at the Seaport Hotel this weekend & not the Hynes. Now I couldn't be happier.


----------

